# HELP!! Mysterious tumor or fungal infection?



## yucah (May 24, 2009)

My female betta has developed a funny bump on her back. It happened once before a few weeks ago, but it was super small and quickly disappeared without me having to do anything. Now it's back, and two days ago, the size has doubled. The lump now bigger than her eyeball. I thought it might be a fungal infection, but the lump isn't fuzzy at all, it's just white (which could be due to her skin color, I'm not sure). I've had her for 1.5 years, and so far she's still eating well and is very active. I've been keeping her water clean as well. Can someone tell me what she might have and what I can do to treat her?
Here are some pictures of the lump on her back.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh wow. I have never seen anything like this...Um you might what to go to your local vet clinic for this one...


----------



## yucah (May 24, 2009)

Oh no! I did make a call to the vet clinic a few days ago, but the front desk people told me that I was better off buying myself a new betta. I was thinking of adding some table salt to the water, but since I don't know if the bump is due to parasites, I'm kind of hesitant. I'm just really concerned because the tiny bump turned into this gigantic monstrosity almost overnight.


----------



## Kyle (May 11, 2009)

it is probaly the scary _ICH:-(_
srry mate......


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

No its not Ich....My rescue had it when I brought it home....Try maybe chanoing the water everyday! And make sure the temp stays at 78...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats terrible what the vet's office told you. It sounds like it could be a bacterial infection. You can treat a bacterial infection with Maracyn or Maracyn 2. Maracyn is a broad spectrum antibiotic. I'm not 100% sure of the diagnosis but I think the Maracyn might help.


----------



## mariposa0rosa (May 24, 2009)

If the top of the growth is covered with scales its probably a tumor. Like humans, fish sometimes develop tumors- they're usually genetic. If the tumor isn't effecting her ability to swim or feed, then I wouldn't mess with it, because in fish there hardly ever deadly.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The lump looks green, like mold growing on it.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

It looks like tumor to me. Only way of removing it is surgery. There is no cure for that unfortunately although the fish will live for as long as the tumor doesn't take its toll on the host.


----------



## Kyle (May 11, 2009)

lol yea that will make him feel better(dint take it the wrong way..)


----------



## yucah (May 24, 2009)

thanks crowntail lover, i'll definitely try the water-changing thing and hope for the best. if it is a tumor, there isn't much else i can do. 

dramaqueen - the greeny coloring is the natural coloring of her scales. she kind of has a light blue/minty green patch of color on her back. no worries, she doesn't have moss growing on her.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ok, yukah, I'm glad it is her coloring. lol Its weird that it's growing where the green spot is. I hope she gets along ok.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

There is a lot of info/suggestions/etc if you do a google search for "lump on betta".

Good luck! It does look like a tumor.


----------

